# Patchouli EO recommendation



## pinkduchon (Sep 2, 2008)

Can patchouli EO smell different even though they have the same plant name? I bought one that smelled really nice and soft (you could say) in a soap and then made the same soap with patchouli from a different company and it smells harsher (if that makes sense). Shouldn't they smell the same?
And where can I get great smelling patchouli?  :?:


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 3, 2008)

Maybe one was stronger than the rest? I bought mine from aura cacia in the health food store. Mine is more heady than anything else.


----------



## digit (Sep 3, 2008)

They could be different quality. Location grown and weather can affect the plant which in turn can make a difference in the final oil.

Digit


----------



## pinkduchon (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I purchased some more from the lady I first bought it from and will remake the batch and hope for my original results!


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Sep 14, 2008)

there are definately differences in smell depending on your source. also you'll find some labeled "sweet patchouli" or "dark patchouli" which are pretty decriptive to their smell.


----------



## pinkduchon (Sep 14, 2008)

Good to know.


----------

